# Slsa help



## kobrien22 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey there!

I've been making bath bombs for months now, and loads of them. I have a good recipe but today I got some SLSA and was really excited to try it but I find it decreases the effect of the citric acid?

They foam well but don't fizz well, and they sink and only create beautiful colors if i hold them on top.

My recipe is pretty much 2 cups baking soda, 1 cup epsom, 1 cup cornstarch and 1 cup citric acid, so today I added .5 cup SLSA. Should I be adding less?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks!!!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm a bath bomb newbie, so take this with a grain of salt. I never tried Epsom salt in bath bomb, but in my research too much Epsom salt will decrease fizz. I could be wrong, so hope some bath bomb guru will chime in. 

ETA: if you want crazy fizz, use less corn starch, and add more citric acid.


----------



## lsg (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't use Epsom salts.  Here is my go-to recipe for bath bombs. This recipe is from Kayla Fioravanti's book, DIY Kitchen Chemistry: Simple Homemade Bath & Body Projects.

1 cup Citric Acid (7.4 ounces)
2 cups Sodium Bicarbonate (17.3 ounces)
¼ cup of Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (1.6 ounces)
¼ cup Cream of Tartar (1.4 ounces)
½ cup melted Deodorized Cocoa Butter (3.2 ounces)
1 tsp FO or EO (0.12 ounces)

This recipe works well for me.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 26, 2017)

my 1000 g of powders contain 2 Tbsp of slsa, it is kind of enough


----------



## kobrien22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Does this recipe float?

I don't have cocoa butter, would 1/2 cup of coconut oil work?


----------



## lsg (Feb 26, 2017)

They don't float at first, but come to the surface as they fizz.  No, coconut oil does not get as hard as coco butter.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 26, 2017)

I use only liquid oils, mine float  and spin


----------



## kobrien22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I use only liquid oils, mine float  and spin



Do you mind sharing your recipe?

Thanks


----------



## Dahila (Feb 26, 2017)

tammys bling bath bombs find them on youtube


----------

